# Veronica



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

At West Side Cats we have a gray girl named Veronica. When she came to WSC, she was dying. She'd been in the brutal cold, was injured, and ill. But something in Veronica refused to give up. She had to be fed liquids and it was weeks before she stirred from her bed. Now, she runs and plays with the other kitties and is looking for a forever home! How did she get her name? Kimm named her after the most stubborn ,prickly person she knew. The human Veronica was flattered!


----------



## Marmoset (Feb 18, 2014)

Aww, with a story like that she is bound to find a forever home


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

What a lovely story! Wishing Veronica the best of luck!


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

How is Veronica doing?


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

She's very playful, and she's a TOUGH kitto! I'll get to see her today, when I go to WSC!


----------

